# Helicopter tape



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Has someone bought the famous "helicopter tape" in Mexico? I went to Office Depot confident that I was going to find it there and nothing!


----------



## maxxxsta (Sep 13, 2010)

Mithrandir said:


> Has someone bought the famous "helicopter tape" in Mexico? I went to Office Depot confident that I was going to find it there and nothing!


wat is this "helicopter tape" you speak of? what is it used for?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> Has someone bought the famous "helicopter tape" in Mexico? I went to Office Depot confident that I was going to find it there and nothing!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HI Mithrandir :

The helicopter tape is best for what you need, however there are other alternatives that can give you similar results, try to find this (maybe Sam´s or Costco ) :

3M Scotch 2228 Mastic tape or ,
3M Scotchcal , High Performance Automotive Grade with Comply Adhesive Performance

You can buy HT in this site , is not cheap, especially if you only buy a roll, there are various sizes and thicknesses.

http://www.findtape.com/shop/produc...=helicopter&setscreen=1&width=1094&height=603

Meanwhile you can put two layers of transparent Scotch general purpose that costs 10 or 12 "varos" for roll at Wallmart.

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

maxxxsta said:


> wat is this "helicopter tape" you speak of? what is it used for?


Its a tape used on helicopter blades to protect them against the environment. It can be used also at bikes to protect the heavy duty or rubbing parts, like the bottom of carbon frames or the derailleur or brakes cabling against the frame.

Some additional info here... http://www.racerstape.com/heli.html

Thanks for the info TLB, I'll give a try to the 3M products, bringing a single roll from the states won't be worth the hassle.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> Its a tape used on helicopter blades to protect them against the environment. It can be used also at bikes to protect the heavy duty or rubbing parts, like the bottom of carbon frames or the derailleur or brakes cabling against the frame.
> Some additional info here... http://www.racerstape.com/heli.html
> Thanks for the info TLB, I'll give a try to the 3M products, bringing a single roll from the states won't be worth the hassle.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Este producto se ve interesante , y no es costoso.*

http://www.cantitoeroad.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=279#fragment-tab-1

http://www.cantitoeroad.com/catalog...d=279&osCsid=394ff410a8036f895ab8da4732a7e6ca

*Saludos.

the last biker*


----------

